# No Coconut huts anywhere...



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

Ok, I've been to all the local pet stores in Orlando,fl (dunno if that matters) but can not find any of the coconut hut/hides anywhere. I've only found plastic ones at petsmart.... Did they stopping making them or am I looking in the wrong places?


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

I just bought 10 from New England Herpetoculture.

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Decor - Hides & Huts

Great folks and very friendly. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Make your own! its pretty easy if you have a drill and jigsaw or dremel!


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

That's where I ordered almost everything for my first viv that's in the works now. I cant believe I missed then there. Those people are great.

Thanks much!


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

Making them yourself is also an option if you have the tools. Way cheaper that way, just need to invest the time and effort.

20 Coconut Shell Halves | eBay

Here is a lot of 20 for 7.99 plus shipping.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

You could also try looking in the hermit crab section. I found those at petsmart to be the same size as the ones in the reptile section, but were being sold at a cheaper price. There are also online stores for hermit crabs that sell coconut huts as well.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have coconut halves with no door. $1.50 w/o door and $3 with.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

JeremyHuff said:


> I have coconut halves with no door. $1.50 w/o door and $3 with.


I didnt really want to ship anything else, im still waiting on a ton of stuff to finish my first viv



XxExoticPsychExX said:


> You could also try looking in the hermit crab section. I found those at petsmart to be the same size as the ones in the reptile section, but were being sold at a cheaper price. There are also online stores for hermit crabs that sell coconut huts as well.


LoL i know what you mean about doing homework instead of this, and i found some in that section but they are plastic. id rather have the real ones in it but if it comes down to it.. it is what it is.


----------



## fathead0713 (Jun 18, 2012)

Go to a grocery store, buy a coconut and cut it in half. Scrape out all the meat, and you got a cocohide


----------



## Atmus (Mar 3, 2010)

fathead0713 said:


> Go to a grocery store, buy a coconut and cut it in half. Scrape out all the meat, and you got a cocohide


Be warned that there are many cartoons dealing with the difficulty of opening coconuts for a reason.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Atmus said:


> Be warned that there are many cartoons dealing with the difficulty of opening coconuts for a reason.


lol, i would try a hacksaw


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Walmart often has them in the pet section...


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Coconuts are incredibly easy to open if done right. Hold it in your left hand and with your right hit the coconut with the BACK of a large butcher knife. The coconut will begin to split all on it's own you just have to coax it along. Next, do not attempt to scrape out the meat, it's a waste of time. Leave it out in the sun for a day or two and the meat dries up and practically falls out on it's own. Lastly the door, I used a dremel and it was pretty tough to cut. Next time I'd use a jig saw.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I was told by a pet store employee recently that t rex discontinued them.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

varanoid said:


> I was told by a pet store employee recently that t rex discontinued them.


All of there products discontinued. They went out pf business a few months ago. Some stores still have some of their products but they arnt ordering anymore.
Thanks
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

I used a hack saw and cut coconut in half. Then baked the halves at 300 for 20 minutes. Then I used the saw again cut the door. 

Frogs love them 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

im willing to try all these, just wasnt sure if it was a bad thing if i happened to leave coconut meat in it and it rots.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

guylovesreef said:


> im willing to try all these, just wasnt sure if it was a bad thing if i happened to leave coconut meat in it and it rots.



That's what springtails are for!


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

I made all my coconuts. Most grocery stores sell for 1.50 ea. 
Just throw them in the air over cement ( driveway or something) most the time the break right in half. Or at least close to it. Then use small hand saw for door.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

XxExoticPsychExX said:


> That's what springtails are for!


lol yea i didnt think about that, ya got me there! 



Perezmoses06 said:


> I made all my coconuts. Most grocery stores sell for 1.50 ea.
> Just throw them in the air over cement ( driveway or something) most the time the break right in half. Or at least close to it. Then use small hand saw for door.


i probably should have thought this out a little before starting a thread on it hahaha


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I had troubles finding them myself. I made 8 for my tank. Wal-mart had the coconuts for $2 and change. Drill 2 small holes first. One hole for the milk to come out and the other so it drains without creating a vaccuum. Then drill one large hole with a hole saw. With a saw of your choice(or availabilty) cut in half, splitting the large hole you drilled to create the opening to the huts. I boiled mine for a while with the meat in it. After boiling, then run a butter knife in between the shell and the meat and it'll pop right out.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

I appreciate all the info, also wouldnt have thought to boil the meat out lol hoping to go hunt for some good size coconuts tomorrow


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

guylovesreef said:


> I appreciate all the info, also wouldnt have thought to boil the meat out lol hoping to go hunt for some good size coconuts tomorrow


Baking the halves for 20 minutes, allowed me to flake the meat out easily with a butter knife. The meat seemed to shrink as it dried out and partially separated from the shell. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

What I did was get a 4'' cap and dremel out the door, then cover with silicone and peat in side and out.Should last a long time.


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

Man, reading all these made me tired. Call me lazy but I would rather just order some online and have them ship it. The money you spend in gas running around for coconuts would pay for your shipping cost. Just my preference


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep - confirmed!
I needed LARGER ones then what I have now so I can fit a petri dish in them.

Went to three different pet stores to day and they didn't have a single one.
I asked and they all said they haven't had them in months. So I stopped by a grocery store and they had whole coconuts for $1.99

Looks like I'm making my own now..

Steve


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Since we started making our own, we do have coconut huts available again (In different sizes now, too).

Since we make a bunch every week, I might have some helpful tips for those who'd prefer to make them.  First and foremost, I'd suggest _not to use a jigsaw_. Unless you are Bob Vila, you'll end up with ugly edges, cracked shells, and I feel like it's more dangerous than most things... (Handling a half-round unstable object while cutting with a reciprocating saw... You guys are brave!)

* Disclaimer: I am not responsible for anyone being injured by a holesaw, drill, or drill press while doing this. Anyone making a coconut hut does so at their own risk/peril. Wear safety glasses, gloves, medieval armor, etc... *

For a clean-cut nice looking coconut hut, use a drill press & holesaw bit. If you have a drill press, make a jig. If not, go _slow and easy_ with a hand-drill. Lots of pressure cracks the coconuts pretty quickly. If you get it right with _very light pressure_, you'll end up with a nearly perfect looking hole without sanding, shaving, sawing, or removing your fingers with a jigsaw.  Using a drill press & a jig is how all of ours are made. (Over 120 last week)










I hope this helps some of the DIYers out there. 
-Mike


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I just made two and did a video on it. It's more work than people might know. Took some work to get the "meat" out, I tried the bake at 350' method and made my opening with a dremel. Man your openings are a lot neater than mine.

Steve


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

What's the best way to get the meat out? I like eating it but haven't ever been able to get it all out.

Also, any way to do all this and preserve the milk? That stuff's tasty.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Shinosuke said:


> What's the best way to get the meat out? I like eating it but haven't ever been able to get it all out.
> 
> Also, any way to do all this and preserve the milk? That stuff's tasty.


Saving the coconut milk is pretty easy. Just take a hammer and screwdriver and lightly pound the screwdriver into one of "eyes". It doesn't take much force. Then just let it drip out into a bowl or cup.

For getting the meat out, I just use a cheap flimsy metal butter knife and pry it out. With the thin metal knife, it will bend along with the curve of the coconut. And you'd be surprised how much coconut it is once shredded.

I agree with Mike. It is by far easiest and safest to use a hole saw drill bit.

Kevin


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> What's the best way to get the meat out? I like eating it but haven't ever been able to get it all out.
> 
> Also, any way to do all this and preserve the milk? That stuff's tasty.


After you cut the coconuts in half, boil them. The meat will just fall out.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks! Anyone got an example of a jig they used with a holesaw? Any info on how to make it would be nice, too.

And, what's the best way to cut them in half before making the hole?


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> What's the best way to get the meat out? I like eating it but haven't ever been able to get it all out.
> 
> Also, any way to do all this and preserve the milk? That stuff's tasty.


I drill out 2 of the 3 plugs and drain the coconut water into a glass. I then cut the coconut in half with a dremel tool (after marking a circle around the coconut) and bake both halves, meat side down, for 15-20 minutes at 350 (degrees). I then use a butter knife to pry the loosened meat from the shell.

Place the meat into a food processor with 1 cup of cold water and blend until you have the consistency of thick applesauce. Usually I then strain the pulp through several layers of cheesecloth for 10-15 minutes, then squeeze all of the moisture from the pulp. The liquid will separate naturally into coconut cream, and coconut milk.

I use the pulp in pancake mix to thicken it up and add some coconut flavor (i also add pineapple chunks for pina colada pancakes with whipped cream on top!)


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

Might have to make some huts just to have pancakes! mmmm good


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> After you cut the coconuts in half, boil them. The meat will just fall out.


I will try this next time.. At least baking the coconuts in the oven smelled good and I hate coconut.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Golden State Mantellas said:


> I drill out 2 of the 3 plugs and drain the coconut water into a glass. I then cut the coconut in half with a dremel tool (after marking a circle around the coconut) and bake both halves, meat side down, for 15-20 minutes at 350 (degrees). I then use a butter knife to pry the loosened meat from the shell.
> 
> Place the meat into a food processor with 1 cup of cold water and blend until you have the consistency of thick applesauce. Usually I then strain the pulp through several layers of cheesecloth for 10-15 minutes, then squeeze all of the moisture from the pulp. The liquid will separate naturally into coconut cream, and coconut milk.
> 
> I use the pulp in pancake mix to thicken it up and add some coconut flavor (i also add pineapple chunks for pina colada pancakes with whipped cream on top!)



After reading this. I am thinking of starting a new business venture. A Pancake House that also sells Coconut Huts.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

guylovesreef said:


> Ok, I've been to all the local pet stores in Orlando,fl (dunno if that matters) but can not find any of the coconut hut/hides anywhere. I've only found plastic ones at petsmart.... Did they stopping making them or am I looking in the wrong places?


I wish I would have seen this before I went driving to several pet stores in the Central Florida area today looking for the coco huts!! I ended up buying them from NEHERP earlier this evening too...strange coincidence!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

sarasmiles said:


> I wish I would have seen this before I went driving to several pet stores in the Central Florida area today looking for the coco huts!! I ended up buying them from NEHERP earlier this evening too...strange coincidence!


It was the same for me. I didn't notice this thread until after I drove to four stores, couldn't find any huts and was about to post about it. I then made my own.

Steve


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

im not sure i have a dremel... how difficult is it to saw the door opening?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Use a 2 or 3" hole saw to drill the hole in the side of the coconut. I just used a hacksaw to cut it in half through the hole, cut like butter.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

tritium said:


> im not sure i have a dremel... how difficult is it to saw the door opening?


Took about a minute to cut two door with my dermal. Not as neat as a big drill bit, but so far the frogs haven't complained.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Dremels, for me, are too erratic. I typically only use mine anymore for sanding, only because of how they like to kick out. If you hit that right spot or go against the grain the bit will kick out and it gets annoying.


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

Im sure i would be able to find a big drill bit. Would just a battery powered drill be strong enough though?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yup, the coconuts arent that hard. My batteries in my Ryobi suck, i need some new Lithiums but it still drills through. Lowes has holesaws for like $15. The whole set is $45ish.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> Dremels, for me, are too erratic.


You can say that again! My holes can look more like an "M", than a hole. If you want a neat hole, use a drill..

Steve


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

You can probably get a cheap holesaw kit at harbor freight. I have one from there it's not pretty but it gets the job done.


Or just try a paddle bit... Wonder if that would work on a round surface. I guess it would depend on your coconut.
~Sue


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ouch, a paddle bit is asking to get hurt. I just sat on a chair, held the coconut between my feet (with shoes on of course) and the holesaw cut right through.


----------

